# BNS Hull



## Peter Raw

I've found on You Tube 3 short films about The Boulevard Nautical School Hull. Well worth a look. Someone may recognise themselves !!


----------



## Teeare Scarrott

Piece on BNS and Hull distant water trawlers in 1950s coming up soon in Shipping Today and Yesterday magazine.

Ex-BNS and trawler lad
Teeare/Terry


----------



## Blackasyerhat

Teeare Scarrott said:


> Piece on BNS and Hull distant water trawlers in 1950s coming up soon in Shipping Today and Yesterday magazine.
> 
> Ex-BNS and trawler lad
> Teeare/Terry


Hi Tex, This is a long shot, because your reply is over 7years old. RU the same (Tex) Terry I knew at the BNS circa 1956 and from Thurnscoe? Hope you' re still around and active enough to answer this, given the current situation and the time lapse. Only just registered on this site, didn't know it existed

Regards
Bennie Blackburn


----------

